# Preorder: Photolemur 3.0, our favourite quick image enhancement software



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 30, 2018)

> Photolemur is the world’s first fully automated solution for creating perfect photos.
> It works on Mac and PC, automatically analyzes and perfects your images, and doesn’t require any manual involvement.
> *Preorder Photolemur 3.0 Now*
> Photolemur is powered by artificial intelligence that recognizes objects, faces, trees, sky, foliage and more; distinguishes between portraits, landscapes and macro photographs; and applies the appropriate enhancements for each type of image.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------

